# GIVEAWAY: M18 FUEL™ Drywall Screw Gun Compact Kit (On ContractorTalk.com)



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

For those of you who happen to be members of ContractorTalk.com, I wanted to let you know that there is a giveaway going on over there that you are going to want to enter.

View attachment 33841


*GIVEAWAY: M18 FUEL™ Drywall Screw Gun Compact Kit*
http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/giveaway-m18-fuel-drywall-screw-gun-compact-kit-298329/


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Why no swag giveaways here at DWT? :blink::blink:


----------



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Sponsors choose sites. 

As traffic increases on DrywallTalk we will see some here as well.


----------

